# LR for home movies???



## liquidmonkey (Mar 21, 2009)

Mod note: Thread moved to Lounge area, because it's not directly Lightroom related, but likely still interesting to members

just curious if there is a MOVIE equivalent to LIGHTROOM out there?

just like how LR organizes your pics with tags and so on, is there something that can do the same with the home movies on your computer?


----------

